# Shoulder pain - corpus luteum



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, I am almost 6 weeks pregnant following a frozen transfer and have been experiencing some shoulder pain which has gotten gradually worse over the weekend. I've been into the hospital for a scan today and they have confirmed that one of the embryos has implanted, and has a good heartbeat and had a look around the second embryo to see if it may have implanted outside of the womb.
The pain is on the right hand side and the nurse said that the corpus luteum from my natural egg being released may be causing a problem to the ovary on the same side. I've got to go back in the morning for another scan and second opinion.

If this is the case, what can be done/does anything need to be done, and is the pregnancy in the womb still viable?

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it's not something I have very much experience of, but I wouldn't have though it would affect this pregnancy, but you may have this pain for a while longer,

let me know how you get on,

sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

